# SeriouslyFish down?



## Edvet (29 Oct 2014)

Is it just for me or other people too? Haven't been able to get on over a week or so.


----------



## BigTom (29 Oct 2014)

It's fine for me Ed.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (29 Oct 2014)

http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/seriouslyfish.com


----------



## Edvet (29 Oct 2014)

Wonder what to do then, i cleared cache. We did have some trouble with the DNS server a while back, maybe that's it.


----------



## Wisey (29 Oct 2014)

Edvet, are you on a windows system?

If so, open up a command prompt then type "nslookup" and hit Enter.

It should come back and tell you which DNS Server you are using, eg:

Default Server: MyDNSServer.com
Address: 192.168.0.1

It will then give you a > prompt as you are now querying the DNS Server, so type in:

"www.seriouslyfish.com" and hit Enter

It should come back and say something like:

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:  www.seriouslyfish.com
Address:  188.165.235.17

If it does not, then your DNS is not resolving the name. That would tell you if you had a DNS problem again.


----------



## sciencefiction (29 Oct 2014)

I have the same problem with seriouslyfish.  I already thought about it being the DNS servers and I changed mine in the TCP v4 settings from my internet provider default ones to the free Open DNS and also Google free DNS servers and neither loads seriouslyfish website after setup. I get "page cannot be displayed" Clearing cache, different browsers and also my second computer hooked to the same internet is not displaying it.


----------



## Wisey (29 Oct 2014)

If you follow my instructions above, then that will tell you if it is DNS or not. It is unlikely to be DNS if you are using Google, as you can see from an nslookup against the Google servers, their DNS resolves:

> www.seriouslyfish.com 8.8.8.8
Server:  [8.8.8.8]
Address:  8.8.8.8

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:  www.seriouslyfish.com
Address:  188.165.235.17

You could try doing a tracert from the command line and seeing where you connection fails, like so (with my personal details removed):

C:\Users\Username>tracert www.seriouslyfish.com

Tracing route to www.seriouslyfish.com [188.165.235.17]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1  742 ms  5 ms  3 ms  Router [192.168.0.1]
  2  *  *  *  Request timed out.
  3  36 ms  38 ms  38 ms  ISP [x.x.x.x]
  4  *  *  *  Request timed out.
  5  *  36 ms  36 ms  rbx-g1-a9.fr.eu [94.23.122.66]
  6  55 ms  66 ms  89 ms  vss-3b-6k.fr.eu [213.186.32.254]
  7  36 ms  35 ms  35 ms  ns367277.ovh.net [188.165.235.17]

Trace complete.


----------



## sciencefiction (29 Oct 2014)

Yes, 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 are the ones I have setup at the moment.
tracert www.seriouslyfish.com works, no time outs, yet I still get "page cannot be displayed" on both computers when I enter the website in the address bar or just simply load it via google. The Forum part of it works though but none of the fish profiles work.
It doesn't work even if I enter the ip address of seriouslyfish (188.165.235.17) into the address bar.
It couldn't be a DNS problem if 6 different servers(groups of 2 each) are failing it.  I don't think its anything to do with my computers either because both are not displaying the website but they both have Windows 7 64 bit, I guess same updates, and are hooked to the same router. But besides DNS I am not sure what else.

Question, can you guys load this for example which I was able to load in the past

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/crossocheilus-langei/


----------



## Wisey (29 Oct 2014)

I'm guessing you are using Internet Explorer? I just tried in IE and get the same fault, works fine for me in Firefox. I suggest trying Firefox, way better browser than Internet Explorer anyway.


----------



## sciencefiction (29 Oct 2014)

Here is what I get doing tracert in command prompt:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.
C:\Windows\system32>tracert www.seriouslyfish.com
Tracing route to www.seriouslyfish.com [188.165.235.17]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
  1  10 ms  11 ms  9 ms  79.97.188.1
  2  8 ms  7 ms  7 ms  109.255.251.158
  3  33 ms  34 ms  32 ms  84.116.238.98
  4  34 ms  33 ms  32 ms  nl-ams02a-rd2-xe-5-0-1.aorta.net [84.116.130.33]
  5  39 ms  32 ms  33 ms  84.116.135.194
  6  88 ms  42 ms  *  ams-5-6k.nl.eu [91.121.131.85]
  7  43 ms  43 ms  46 ms  rbx-g2-a9.fr.eu [94.23.122.189]
  8  50 ms  43 ms  *  vss-3b-6k.fr.eu [213.186.32.174]
  9  42 ms  41 ms  42 ms  ns367277.ovh.net [188.165.235.17]
Trace complete.
C:\Windows\system32>

And this is when I load the page in IE:


----------



## Wisey (29 Oct 2014)

Yeah, it's IE that is the problem. I see you have Chrome, have you tried using that? I prefer Firefox, but that's just me, as you have Chrome there, try that.


----------



## sciencefiction (29 Oct 2014)

Ok, Cheers. I just tried google chrome and it loads up 
Seems to be an IE problem.  What caught me is that it didn't work on both computers but then again I used IE


----------



## Wisey (29 Oct 2014)

There may well be ways you can get it working in IE, you could try using the "No Add Ons" mode to start up without plugins etc in case something is causing an issue with that site. If that works you then have to start disabling add ons one at a time to work out which one is the problem. You can also try viewing the page in "Compatibility Mode", that sometimes fixes issues. You could also do a full reset of IE back to defaults, but that will screw with all the things you may have configured so would really be a last resort.

Alternatively, delete Internet Explorer and stick with Chrome or Firefox for everything, much easier solution


----------



## sciencefiction (29 Oct 2014)

I just tried No Add-Ons-doesn't work. I tried resetting IE, doesn't work. I deleted all history, passwords, etc...., not working. As I said, this is on both computers when using IE. Everything else works just this freaking website.
I like IE. I am odd  I hate Firefox and Chrome, they drive me nuts.

Edit: I also tried adding it to the trusted zone after setting it on low and still not working.
My guess is just some Microsoft update spoiling it recently.


----------



## Wisey (29 Oct 2014)

Ah well, I guess you just use Chrome for that site and live with it then. Could be their server, they may fix it at some point.


----------



## sciencefiction (29 Oct 2014)

Thanks Wisey. I suppose I will use chrome when I need it. I see Windows updates has installed an IE update this month on the 16th and I think it fits the time frame for me. I maybe wrong.

Thanks again for the help. Hopefully Edvet will sort it out too with another browser


----------



## Wisey (29 Oct 2014)

You're welcome. Be worth liaising with Edvet, did you both loose it after that update etc.


----------



## sciencefiction (29 Oct 2014)

Just for the record, the update I was talking about is KB2987107, cumulative security update for IE installed on the 16th of October


----------



## Edvet (30 Oct 2014)

Just read this, thx for the input guys. Indeed it works if i use FF.
I have done the sane update, and as far as i can remember the problem could have started in that timeframe.
I kinda use FF for the workside (my workprogram is in the cloud) and i use IE for the rest, probably better to start to use FF only ( can't seem get used to Chrome).


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Oct 2014)

Make sure you haven't got any proxies configured on IE!!


----------



## sciencefiction (30 Oct 2014)

LondonDragon said:


> Make sure you haven't got any proxies configured on IE!!



I checked that myself long ago, there isn't, mine is on automatic in my IE settings.  I sound like a broken record but I have experience in that sphere so I am normally thorough.  Yet, I never checked using a different explorer, shame on me


----------



## sparkyweasel (31 Oct 2014)

Here's a strange thing; for me,
www.seriouslyfish.com doesn't work, but
seriouslyfish.com does. If I click a link from there, eg 'Knowledge Base', it tries to open http://www.seriouslyfish.com/knowledge-base/ and fails. Then if I delete 'www.' in the address bar and hit enter it opens http://seriouslyfish.com/knowledge-base/.

It works as usual on my back-up pc, but that didn't get the recent update, as it uses an older version of IE.


----------



## sciencefiction (31 Oct 2014)

Yes, same for me, it opens http://seriouslyfish.com/ but ones I hit "knowledge base", which loads http://www.seriouslyfish.com/knowledge-base/, it fails too.
But the website actually works in IE when it is set to "compatibility view" mode. If you go to "Tools" in IE, then "Compability View settings" and then add www.seriouslyfish.com to the list, the website will work fine.

I think Wisely suggested that earlier in the thread and I had somehow missed it the first time.


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Nov 2014)

Most likely a DNS issue, the owners of the server have not set it up properly and some browsers are more fussy about it than others.

They need to add a CNAME record to point www.seriouslyfish.com to seriouslyfish.com


----------



## BigTom (1 Nov 2014)

If I remember later I'll pm Matt a link to this thread so they're aware.

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTom (1 Nov 2014)

OK, PM'ed Matt. Not sure if he's about at the mo but hopefully he or Dunc will soon be aware that the hamster needs feeding, or whatever.


----------

